

Pet Projects - fogus
http://blog.fogus.me/2009/05/29/pet-projects/

======
fogus
What are your pet projects for learning new programming languages?

~~~
weaksauce
Project Euler is fun if you can not think of something new to create. Here is
the trick though you should look at solving the problem using the idioms of
the language. Instead of for loops in python try using list comprehensions.

<http://www.projecteuler.net>

